# VW Rabbit - REAR Brake issues



## mdeflice (Dec 9, 2009)

I've some issues with the rear brakes on my VW Rabbit. They are wearing out about every 10k miles. The dealer originally charged my to replace the rotors and pads. On my second visit they replaced the calipers, rotors and pads all under warranty. Now the pads are wearing down again and it has been less than 10k miles. Any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: VW Rabbit - REAR Brake issues (mdeflice)*

E brake adjusted too tight...there were issues with this on early Rabbits....did dealer check E brake cable adjustment?...Other causes...caliper guide pins hangin up..these must be cleaned and relubed with every pad change to allow caliper to "float" and release fully...feel your hubs after running..are they super hot?..that's a clue that brakes are draggin...keep docs on this issue...excess heat can and will cook grease outa the wheel bearings..causing premature failure of those expen$ive parts...you want history of problems with brake drag to argue for VW to pay for wheel bearing issues that may arise later! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdeflice (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: VW Rabbit - REAR Brake issues (spitpilot)*

I'm not sure if they checked the E brake tension. The first time i had my car in they mentioned that they lubed up the calipers, but I still got less than 10k out of my new pads. On my second visit they actually replaced the calipers, rotors and pads but i'm in need of new brakes again and it hasn't even been 10k miles since all the new parts. Someone else i got a tip from mentioned there could be a problem with the brake bias. Do you think this is possible? I'm taking my car back to the dealer soon and would like to have some ammo to push them toward a working solution. Thanks in advance for any more advise you may have!!


----------

